# suche hinterbau 951 - alternativ verkaufe den rest :p



## sternschnupper (23. Oktober 2014)

lange geschichte, hatte einen der ersten serie, da ist der hinterbau an bekannter schwachstelle gerissen (nahe des unteren lagers, siehe http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/broken-951-a-586614-6.html). war älter als zwei jahre, also keine garantie mehr (danke FRO), aber auf kulanz von schocker einen gebrauchten bekommen. der war halt seeeeehr gebraucht, und ist dann an den kleinen löchern in den kettenstreben gerissen (beide seiten).
die geo von dem ding ist echt gut, die kinematic auch. paar gramm mehr, und dafür ein rahmen der hält, wär echt ein hammer!
also, wenn wer einen hinterbau zu verkaufen hat, bitte melden (mit oder ohne G3, jedenfalls kein EVO).


----------

